# Building a workshop on a plot of land.



## Jameshow (3 Jun 2021)

Hi 

I have access to a plot of land sub leased on peppercorn rent from a builder who leases from the local housing association. It already has three shipping containers on it. 

I want to build a summerhouse styled workshop 6x4.8m for the use of the local men's shed I run in the neighborhood. 

If it's a timber building without substantial foundations would I have issues with planning? 

Cheers James


----------



## Woody2Shoes (3 Jun 2021)

Jameshow said:


> Hi
> 
> I have access to a plot of land sub leased on peppercorn rent from a builder who leases from the local housing association. It already has three shipping containers on it.
> 
> ...


It depends! The simplest thing would be to ask the planning department of the local planning authority - they should be able to tell you what the current established use of the land is (in planning terms) and what constraints there might be re your idea.


----------



## AJB Temple (3 Jun 2021)

Planning may be the least of your problems. Housing associations land bank ground for a reason and usually prohibit sub-letting. I would say eviction is quite a big risk! Get proper professional advice - asking random people you don't know on a forum is probably not the best approach here.


----------



## Jameshow (3 Jun 2021)

Hi 

The build would be very temp, the housing association won't give the chap a rental agreement, but he's been there 8yrs! They cannot build on it as it's on a river bank that floods. 

I'm thinking 4.8 x 3m to keep within permitted building allowances I will ask a freindly planner I know. 

Cheers James


----------



## Woody2Shoes (4 Jun 2021)

Jameshow said:


> Hi
> 
> The build would be very temp, the housing association won't give the chap a rental agreement, but he's been there 8yrs! They cannot build on it as it's on a river bank that floods.
> 
> ...


Another idea might simply be to convert a 20ft shipping container - portable if needs be, and can be made slightly more secure than a wooden shed - or buy one converted (which ought to have a decent re-sale value if necessary) - e.g. SHIPPING CONTAINERS 20ft ModiBox Office | £6245.00 | Offices, Classrooms & Canteens | Quality Used | Containers Direct


----------



## Woody2Shoes (4 Jun 2021)

Jameshow said:


> Hi
> 
> The build would be very temp, the housing association won't give the chap a rental agreement, but he's been there 8yrs! They cannot build on it as it's on a river bank that floods.
> 
> ...


Depending on the use class of the land, or perhaps for other reasons (e.g. an 'Article 4 direction'), there may be little or no permitted development rights anyway.


----------



## OldWood (5 Jun 2021)

The trouble with shipping containers is that they get horribly hot in summer and miserably cold in winter.


----------



## Rorschach (5 Jun 2021)

OldWood said:


> The trouble with shipping containers is that they get horribly hot in summer and miserably cold in winter.



And condensation is a big problem. I used to have one as storage and keeping everything dry was a major hassle.


----------

